# Nearly 100 used pellet stoves for sale on Craigslist ,western Ma.



## MCPO (Mar 28, 2015)

OK, a few are duplicates , and some good buys out there and not all are the low end box store models.  Are folks simply dumping their Harmans over the rising cost of pellets ?


----------



## boo boo (Mar 28, 2015)

I would say no


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 28, 2015)

I would agree with BooBoo.  I think they aren't 'dumping' but rather 'feeling out' the matket to see if that can off the unit for a good price.

There are at least 30 in my local CL listing area and everyone is overpriced and/or beat to hell junk.

We'll let the China bank settle in and the ordinance fly in the Middle East and by this fall, pellets will look pretty good against 4 buck a gallon heating oil and 4 buck a gallon propane.

This time of the year, I'm on CL everyday because I'm offering hay for sale so I preuse the ads faily.  I've seen nothing of interest yet far as stoves go.   Lots of junk, buth the CL is all about junk anyway.

Hay is like pellets sort of.  Equine hay users are never long sighted enough to plan for having hay in the early spring so they are on CL looking for hay...and I'm there selling it, for a price.  I love this time of year, it's a sellers market and I have a gob to sell.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 28, 2015)

My nag has plenty of hay. But I have a couple tons of pellets and fifty or so bushels of corn too. Drooling over the post of a nice looking soapstone stove too. Just waiting for help to move it I think.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm out of corn until the frost laws come off and then I'll haver around 1000 bushel for my 'nags' that won't last all that long.....  I always have plenty of hay for the steers and the wife's (nags), but I'm all about selling those dummy bales to horsepeople with not too much foresight...  for a good price.

200 in the barn are already spoken for and paid for (I like pre-payment, works for me) but need to be picked up.  Those 200 were bought last year just before January 15th.  I have another 1000 or so that need to find a new home....

If I do anything stove wize, it will be a coal stoker or a chunk wood stove for the shop.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sure that between prices being higher and lack of pellet availability in some areas is reasoning for some selling their stoves.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 29, 2015)

if pellet prices keep going up, pellet stoves will go the way of the delorean.


----------



## ZBrooks (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd love to find me another deal on CL for a Harman P61a.  The problem is that they just don't exist around here.

I need to find someone that will ship one to me.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2015)

This guy in Weatern MA buys Harmans cheap
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/wan/4888168902.html


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2015)

ZBrooks said:


> I'd love to find me another deal on CL for a Harman P61a.  The problem is that they just don't exist around here.
> 
> I need to find someone that will ship one to me.



I found a P61 and rewired it to make it a P61a and then got a new ash door with the scenic tile recess and the slim ash pan to make it a P61a-2


----------



## moey (Mar 29, 2015)

Lots around me as well...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 29, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> This guy in Weatern MA buys Harmans cheap
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/wan/4888168902.html


 
Obviously...he 'thinks' thats a good deal.  I'm sure his workshop has plenty of room for new arrivals.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 29, 2015)

3650 said:


> if pellet prices keep going up, pellet stoves will go the way of the delorean.


 
Won't happen.  Maybe stand alone pellet cookers will evaporate but multi-fuel units will stay around.  Myself, I'd love to have a Delorean.  minor scratches fixed with a Scotchbrite pad......

...........back to the future...............


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah I wish I went multi-fuel. Though I don't have much into this unit so no biggie. Watching craigslist but haven't seen a decent one yet. Plus I'll have to re do my venting.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 29, 2015)

No, you don't.  Normal Pellet only vent is fine for corn and other non-pellet fuels so long as you keep it clean and don't let the ash sit in it all summer.  That long idle period with it being dirty is what corrodes the stainless liner.....and the stove itself.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 29, 2015)

Good to hear. Though I'd probably want to keep that info from my insurance company..


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 29, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Won't happen.  Maybe stand alone pellet cookers will evaporate but multi-fuel units will stay around.  *Myself, I'd love to have a Delorean.*  minor scratches fixed with a Scotchbrite pad......
> 
> ...........back to the future...............



With the flux capacitor of course!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 29, 2015)

OhioBurner© said:


> Good to hear. Though I'd probably want to keep that info from my insurance company..


 
I don't believe any insurance company has that much detailed knowledge about the aspects of pellet venting...unless of course you tell them....


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 29, 2015)

100 used stoves on Craigslist guarantees 100 new pleas for help next fall!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 29, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> 100 used stoves on Craigslist guarantees 100 new pleas for help next fall!


 
Thats too funny and so true.........


----------



## tiger (Mar 30, 2015)

MCPO said:


> *Nearly 100 used pellet stoves for sale on Craigslist ,western Ma.*



A while back I did a search for stoves (just for fun) in the Washington DC area. Three stoves.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 30, 2015)

Knowing CL, 2 are ptobably over priced (owners asking retail for used merchanside) and the third one in junk listed as 'like new'.........  just say'in.

I see a lot of 'bombs' on CL all the time.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 30, 2015)

Was a Harman out of Janesville WS for $700. Sold in two hours.


----------



## boo boo (Mar 30, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> I don't believe any insurance company has that much detailed knowledge about the aspects of pellet venting...unless of course you tell them....


Code inspectors either
I had to show my town inspector the set up and he seemed to have no clue. I had to read the manual to him on the set up. He was just nodding his head and saying ok


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 30, 2015)

I would be more worried that if there was a big widespread problem that the insurance companies and inspectors would get a lot more informed. It appears there is not much of a problem though we see installs shown on the mill that are horrific. The issue of illegal or improper taping of gas lines is far more common.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll be honest I hadn't really thought about multi-fuel before and as such never really learned the difference between pellet only vent and multi-fuel vent. I have no problems using pellet only if that ok as long as I keep it clean, but as I plan on selling the house potentially in the next couple years, what happens when the new residents don't practice the same burning principles and god forbid something happens and I am the one that installed the not-to-spec vent? Even though I got a bunch of elbows, adjustable length pieces, and probably 20 foot of pipe, its still only like $300 worth of venting if memory serves, not going to go broke if I have to replace it. Maybe I could rig it up in the garage or basement if I decide to put the current burner out there. But I doubt I'll find a great deal on something really good, so I'll likely keep what I got.


----------



## Jason845845 (Mar 31, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> No, you don't.  Normal Pellet only vent is fine for corn and other non-pellet fuels so long as you keep it clean and don't let the ash sit in it all summer.  That long idle period with it being dirty is what corrodes the stainless liner.....and the stove itself.



I'd love to try burning corn, didn't think I could though with just pellet vent pipe.  What exactly am I looking for when buying corn to burn?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 31, 2015)

Jason845845 said:


> I'd love to try burning corn, didn't think I could though with just pellet vent pipe.  What exactly am I looking for when buying corn to burn?


 
The easiest way to determine what, when and how is use the search button at the top of the page and search corn burning....


----------



## 3650 (Mar 31, 2015)

14% moisture or less, usually. Thats about it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 31, 2015)

3650 said:


> 14% moisture or less, usually. Thats about it.


 
Try 12% RM or less.  14 will get you a mess and not muc heat.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 31, 2015)

burn 14% all the time with no problems...so take that...lol.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 31, 2015)

Lets dissect it a bit further...  How are you determining the RM for starters?  The guy at the elevator told you it was 14% or the farmer told you it was 14% or are you testing it yourself with a moisture tester like a Delmhorst?

If you are getting corn for a storage facility (like a coop or elevator) it will be 12% or less because corn in storage over 12% tends to mold so anytine it's stored it's dryed to 12 or less.....

If it's coming out of the field on a gravity wagon, it can be anything moisture wise but I will tell you, if the farmer, any farmer for that matter stores the corn in grain tanks at their farm, they will dry it down to 12%.

I know, I farm.

But please elaborate, I'm all ears...


----------



## bags (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm coming out with a new multi-fuel unit next year. It burns free fuel! It will run on idiots, morons, and jackazzes. No foreseen fuel shortage anytime soon. Any takers?

There are about 20 stoves for sale on Craigslist here. Most of them have been listed since early fall too. Decent deals sell quick while the dreamers and people that are very, very PROUD of their junk seem to still be sitting on their boat anchors. Many think knocking a few hundred off of retail is a bargain or something. Go figure.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 31, 2015)

bags said:


> I'm coming out with a new multi-fuel unit next year. It burns free fuel! It will run on idiots, morons, and jackazzes. No foreseen fuel shortage anytime soon. Any takers?
> 
> There are about 20 stoves for sale on Craigslist here. Most of them have been listed since early fall too. Decent deals sell quick while the dreamers and people that are very, very PROUD of their junk seem to still be sitting on their boat anchors. Many think knocking a few hundred off of retail is a bargain or something. Go figure.


 

I'll take one, no make it 2.  Sounds like a really good deal fuel cost wise....

Same with CL here.  There are some really fugly units that the owners want a mint for.

It's said that one mans junk is another mans treasure but I have trouble seeing that.....  just say'in.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 31, 2015)

This nice older stove has been for sale since early last fall and a steal at $399


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 31, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> This nice older stove has been for sale since early last fall and a steal at $399


 
Blow it out with compressed air and a 5 gallon finish and she's good as new......

I think that one is on my local CL................


----------



## Bioburner (Apr 1, 2015)

Ash and rust is probably the only thing holding that old iron together


----------



## rona (Apr 1, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Lets dissect it a bit further...  How are you determining the RM for starters?  The guy at the elevator told you it was 14% or the farmer told you it was 14% or are you testing it yourself with a moisture tester like a Delmhorst?
> 
> If you are getting corn for a storage facility (like a coop or elevator) it will be 12% or less because corn in storage over 12% tends to mold so anytine it's stored it's dryed to 12 or less.....
> 
> ...


Sorry to inform you but 15% is the preferred moisture which can be stored safely with aeration. Think about this for a minute. when I as a farmer sell corn I get paid full market price for 15% corn. Sure if I want to dry it to 12 I could but  why waste the money if I don't have too?  Some well known facts are we can and do store corn at 15% and it is top quality. If you over dry corn down to 12% it will have lots of cracks and fines considered FM or damaged corn and we get a penalty for it.  I realize that different parts of the country dry corn differently but about the only time we see corn dried down to 12% is if the producer is using  the bin dry system where the hot air is being driven from the bottom of the bin to the top  which will naturally over dry the bottom few feet of corn in the bin.  I do know neighbors who drop 21% corn in large diameter bins and use just air to dry it down to 15% But they use many large fans to do it and if they get a wet and cold fall they  end up freezing the bin in Dec and having to thaw it out in the spring and run  the fans to complete the drying process.
   Most farmers around here have gone to what we call continuous flow systems which use a separate dryer which dries the corn down to 18-19% and then it is put into a large bin hot. As it is cooled off by fans the moisture level of 15 % is reached.
  All of these farmers have very good moisture testers and  can check the dryers which use their own built in moisture testers.


----------



## 3650 (Apr 1, 2015)

yeh you tell em rona.....lol. Its 14% here. Maybe he's farmin wacky weed.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 1, 2015)

Wacky tabacky is a better cash crop.....


----------



## Pellet-King (Apr 2, 2015)

no cheap harmons around here, this guy wants his full money back, said he paid 6k, overpaid.
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/4944992942.html
Say's no lowballer's, were moving but dont have to sell it.....yea right buddy


----------



## bogieb (Apr 2, 2015)

Well yeah, he paid for install too, which might have included repairs to his existing chimney. But, if you tell people you paid that much, they will think they are getting a real steal at 2/3 the cost.


----------



## bogieb (Apr 2, 2015)

This guy has a pellet furnace for sale - if you are a looking in the Materials section, he is firm on one price. Guess if you are are looking for heavy equipment, you get a better price.


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 2, 2015)

Pellet-King said:


> no cheap harmons around here, this guy wants his full money back, said he paid 6k, overpaid.
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/4944992942.html
> Say's no lowballer's, were moving but dont have to sell it.....yea right buddy


 That guys never gonna sell that for that price.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 2, 2015)

zrtmatos said:


> That guys never gonna sell that for that price.


 
Suckers are born everyday.....


----------



## Bioburner (Apr 2, 2015)

I prefer suckers for fishing. Same guy must be an easy sell at the car dearship too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 2, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Well yeah, he paid for install too, which might have included repairs to his existing chimney. But, if you tell people you paid that much, they will think they are getting a real steal at 2/3 the cost.


 
Harley's and Harmans deem to have the same qualitites in common...  perceived value.


----------



## bags (Apr 3, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Harley's and Harmans deem to have the same qualitites in common...  perceived value.



I would much rather have a Harman than a Harley. Harmans stoves are like the long haul BMW bikes. Bullet proof. Expensive but worth every dime. Don't like the price tags on either. I like all bikes but I like to ride instead of wrench. My time is limited. Harley has drastically improved from their AMF days which pinned them as oil leaking high maintenance garage anchor bikes.

As for Harley pricing I agree with that being comparable to Harmans. I think some Harleys are very cool but some are about as tacky as purple shag carpet and orange astro turf on the front porch. Another thing that makes me not want a Harley is all the wanna be bad azzes with their pansy azz little leather vests with all the girl scout badges attached. Choir singers by day but mean dew rag wearing tools every weekend. Tools! Too many yuppies riding them trying to be cool.

I see them all of the time rolling out to the Rabbit Hash General store. Bunch of posers acting like wanna be tough guys trying to make people think they are some type of Outlaw or Hells Angels. Not even close. And what's with all these same clowns acting like they were POW's or MIA's? NOT COOL. That is actually a crime called stolen valor. Not cool either when most haven't even been thru basic training.

I am a member of the Harmans Angels. Now I will take my bad azz self on out to the garage and fire up my KLR. LOL! Harman needs to come out with a KLR price guide then they will have the market locked up.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't knock those Chinese KLR's.  I know of 3 on this forum alone.....  There is a bike thats been basically unchanged for over 2 decades except price increases of course.  Like a Harman, dead nutz reliable unlike a Harman, you don't have to clean it regularly, in fact, a KLR looks better...dirty.

No premium fuel needed either.  Runs on the cheapo stuff just fine.  You can't ride the Harman to the store for a 12 pack either......


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 3, 2015)

Chinese KLRs? Anyone have an example of one?


----------



## Bioburner (Apr 3, 2015)

Wished a decent seat for one wasn't $400. The Madass needs a better seat too. Surgeon threatening work on bottom side if not careful.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 4, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Wished a decent seat for one wasn't $400. The Madass needs a better seat too. Surgeon threatening work on bottom side if not careful.


 
The seat on my 08 isn't bad and if you add a Wallyworld whoopee cushion, it's fantastic.  I get numbutt from every bike I have after a while anyway.  Best mod I made was ditching the stock (no dampening) shock and replacing it with a Bielstein.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 4, 2015)

zrtmatos said:


> Chinese KLRs? Anyone have an example of one?


 
Lets localize it a bit....  Built in Taiwan ROC  You'll find a lot of bikes built there besides Kawasaki's.  Yamaha, Honda and Triumph have plants there.  Labor is cheap, profit is maximized.


----------



## doghouse (Apr 5, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> 100 used stoves on Craigslist guarantees 100 new pleas for help next fall!



And 100 smart ass comments as well.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 5, 2015)

doghouse said:


> And 100 smart ass comments as well.


Stick around next fall, try to contribute to those 100, and THEN eat your foul words.  Until then,...................


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks to me like comment nunber 54, not 100.


----------



## bags (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought TJ's comment was funny and truthful. Kinda hit the nail on the head.

And yes, the KLR's are screwed together in Taiwan. That's why you have to go over the bikes with Loc-Tite. The KLR's are good at everything and great at nothing. Another plus is you can haul bags of pellets on them. I know I could get 4 bags on mine easily. A bag in each saddle box and two on the rear rack. Maybe I'll do that and post a picture.

Hey, if members here are hauling pellets in Porsche Boxters then I'd say a bike is fair game too. LOL! I just can't see 12 plus trips for a ton. I go for the one and done whether I pay for delivery of 7 tons or hook up the big equipment trailer and play go fetch.

if Lowe's or TSC doesn't get Somersets this year I'll be going for a drive and buy direct. What stinks is Somerset won't sell them any cheaper than the big boxes even if you roll into their facility. Or so I was told by them last fall. Not sure if those rules change in spring or early summer.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, they aren't (I made a mistake, like I never do.......)  They are assembled in Thiland with parts mainly produced in Japan.  I have no idea where Thiland is actually.....  5 rice paddies to the south of somewhere I suspect.

KLR's do,do one thing well, they start reliably. Don't like the color scheme on the new ones.  Too much black.... and too pricey, $6500 USD is too much for a lawnmower.

I have to agree on the 'do nothing well' for the most part comment.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 5, 2015)

People getting antsy herte (or needing the money) as our local CL is listing just under 75 stoves, all in various stages of disrepair, all for inflated prices.....sheesh.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 5, 2015)

bags said:


> I'm coming out with a new multi-fuel unit next year. It burns free fuel! It will run on idiots, morons, and jackazzes. No foreseen fuel shortage anytime soon. Any takers?


Man, you have a huge market in and around D.C.!  AND any state that voted for the One Who Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 5, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> The seat on my 08 isn't bad and if you add a Wallyworld whoopee cushion, it's fantastic.  I get numbutt from every bike I have after a while anyway.  Best mod I made was ditching the stock (no dampening) shock and replacing it with a Bielstein.


Speaking of butt-numb, in the mid-sixties I had a Ducati Diana 300cc single cylinder vibrating MOTHER with a narrow seat. I decided to take it on a 700 mile journey of adventure before going in the Service.  My butt was so sore that I stood up for half the trip even with anything I could find stuffed under the seat covering!  The little beast would scream at 10K rpm but you paid for it with blisters!

Yea, I know!!  Off topic but what do you expect?  Nothing else constructive to talk about since everyone's burning oil or NG!


----------



## Bioburner (Apr 5, 2015)

Propain now getting reports of $1.29 or less. Have to sharpen pencil and see where break even is over other biofuels. Bring in bigger tank and enjoy not working so hard at making heat.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Apr 5, 2015)

At a buck 29, it's hard to believe it wouldn't be cheaper.  According to my comparison chart, even with an old 78% efficient furnace, you would break even with $250 a ton pellets.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 5, 2015)

A buck 29 and we could use it to extract hash oil.......lol

One nice thing about a central furnace in any gaseous fuel is convenience.  With priced that low, the bio-fuel market will tank (play on words there)....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Apr 5, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> Speaking of butt-numb, in the mid-sixties I had a Ducati Diana 300cc single cylinder vibrating MOTHER with a narrow seat. I decided to take it on a 700 mile journey of adventure before going in the Service.  My butt was so sore that I stood up for half the trip even with anything I could find stuffed under the seat covering!  The little beast would scream at 10K rpm but you paid for it with blisters!
> 
> Yea, I know!!  Off topic but what do you expect?  Nothing else constructive to talk about since everyone's burning oil or NG!


 
60's Itallian bikes were noted for Naughyde covered wood plank seats and unrelaible engines, but, Ducks were still cool.  I alwas thought that Ducati and the makers of preperation H were in cahoots....

Candidly, I haven't turned my stove off yet.  It's idling along waiting for the next cold snap or tun out of fuel, whatever comes first.


----------

